# Motorola Phone Tools



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

Does anyone know if MPT works on Mac OS? If not is there a subsititute that does the same things? (Transfer music, pictures etc)


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

iSync works well with my RAZR--able to transfer everything via bluetooth.

Best part...it's free!


----------



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

Does iSync come with iLife?


----------



## Stuthelifeguard (Sep 7, 2005)

Free with OSX!


----------

